# Looking for Camp in Pa.



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

For some time now I have been looking for a camp in Central or North Central Pa. Nothing too large , something for hunting and vacation, or just a lot and I can build something, anyone know of anything in that area...........


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

There are real estates in the Tioga county PA area that might be able to help you. Endless Mountain real estate in Blossburg, PA have camps like this often for sale. The Grand Canyon area in Wellsboro, PA is beautiful also. Prices are going up as the gas well boom is on us. Ask about the mineral rights to the land if you do look at anythng. Good Luck..


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

For several decades my wife and I just knew that we would be retiring to the Wellsboro area. Now that it has become ground zero for the fracking industry, there is no way I would waste my money. It is difficult to find a local who trusts the industry, or the ability of our criminally subserviant state government to properly protect the environment from the drillers. Given well documented reports of everything from intentional dumping of toxic waste, destroying springs, extreme truck traffic, air pollution, explosive property prices and pumping merthane into wells, I can't imagine a poorer choice to "get away from it all" . Remember it's possible for a property to quickly degrade from being extremely valuable, as it has mineral rights and drillers want it, to being worthless, as it has no clean water available. There is a good reason that the drilling industy only buys "rights" and not the actual ground. If they turn the area into a wasteland they move on, any YOU as the deedholder, get to own the wreckage. Good luck.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like I might be able to get something pretty cheap.....


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

RonM said:


> Sounds like I might be able to get something pretty cheap.....


 You betcha! Make sure you find one with no OGMs. That way they can set up right outside your kitchen window, destroy your sanity with industrial noise, dirt and diesel powered "night sun" work lights 24/7, for a few months, and you have no control over, or profit from any of it. 

There was a great article recently about a farm family in Bradford County. Not only did they get a rig drilling tight to the farmhouse, they ended up poisoning themselves and the cattle with the methane polluted water the drilling caused. The bad side is that they don't know the long term effect of being poisoned by toxic air and water in their home, and the farm is pretty much worthless. The good part is that their last monthly royalty check was $70. 

Drill baby, drill.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

wharton said:


> For several decades my wife and I just knew that we would be retiring to the Wellsboro area. Now that it has become ground zero for the fracking industry, there is no way I would waste my money. It is difficult to find a local who trusts the industry, or the ability of our criminally subserviant state government to properly protect the environment from the drillers. Given well documented reports of everything from intentional dumping of toxic waste, destroying springs, extreme truck traffic, air pollution, explosive property prices and pumping merthane into wells, I can't imagine a poorer choice to "get away from it all" . Remember it's possible for a property to quickly degrade from being extremely valuable, as it has mineral rights and drillers want it, to being worthless, as it has no clean water available. There is a good reason that the drilling industy only buys "rights" and not the actual ground. If they turn the area into a wasteland they move on, any YOU as the deedholder, get to own the wreckage. Good luck.



Where is your proof of all of this damage?


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Pugnacious said:


> Where is your proof of all of this damage?


Not my job to do your research. The bottom line is that the industry bought a governor (Corbett) and bragged about it. In return, he promised to remain the only state with recoverable oil and gas, and no extraction taxes, and to completely hobble the state DER, to the point that he forbade any employee from citing drillers for all the damage they were doing. Eventually the EPA and the courts stepped in to stop the madness, and a lot has improved. As "my" proof, there is no shortage of it. The industry started by pretending to process frack fluid at downstate sewage treatment facilities, as if toxic waste somehow could be cleaned in a standard sewage treatment facility. They continue to create serious air pollution issues that are ignored due to the "Halliburton exemption", and they attempt to claim little to no responsibility for destroying water wells by polluting them with methane. 
the surrounding states have watched this mess and are working hard to control, delay, or refuse to allow this mess to happen on their soil. Hopefully NY, NJ and the Delaware river basin commission will suceed where PA. has failed. At the moment it's starting to look like a lot of it's been a scam anyway. The estimated available gsa under the Marcellus is now in question by several agencies, many wells steeply decline in production, as soon as they start producing, and there are investigations underway as to the integrity of Chesapeake, the giant player in the biz, and weather or not they will prove to be the next Enron.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

The days of cheap land bought out from desperate hillbillies are gone! 

To the OP. I just sold my place in Tioga county last year to move to Alaska for my job. Call Terry with Penn Oak Realty in Wellsboro. There are plenty of great properties to find.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

wharton said:


> For several decades my wife and I just knew that we would be retiring to the Wellsboro area. Now that it has become ground zero for the fracking industry, there is no way I would waste my money. It is difficult to find a local who trusts the industry, or the ability of our criminally subserviant state government to properly protect the environment from the drillers. Given well documented reports of everything from intentional dumping of toxic waste, destroying springs, extreme truck traffic, air pollution, explosive property prices and pumping merthane into wells, I can't imagine a poorer choice to "get away from it all" . Remember it's possible for a property to quickly degrade from being extremely valuable, as it has mineral rights and drillers want it, to being worthless, as it has no clean water available. There is a good reason that the drilling industy only buys "rights" and not the actual ground. If they turn the area into a wasteland they move on, any YOU as the deedholder, get to own the wreckage. Good luck.


 I am sorry you have such a bad view of the industry. I would imagine just like every industry there are some small minority that make a bad name for the majority.

My family has made a living from the energy industry, and I am proud to work in it. This country has a dependency on Fossil Fuels, and until that changes a lot of people are making money, and paying taxes to help keep the economy from going total flop. In the end, I put my pants on the same way you do, and my family needs to eat as well as yours does.

As to the original poster, good luck in finding a camp. Here in Arkansas we went through the same rise in property prices. They will come to a market value that is representative of what people will pay. In my area it went sky high, but eventually came down as the market leveled out.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

AR Aaron said:


> I am sorry you have such a bad view of the industry. I would imagine just like every industry there are some small minority that make a bad name for the majority.
> 
> My family has made a living from the energy industry, and I am proud to work in it. This country has a dependency on Fossil Fuels, and until that changes a lot of people are making money, and paying taxes to help keep the economy from going total flop. In the end, I put my pants on the same way you do, and my family needs to eat as well as yours does.
> 
> As to the original poster, good luck in finding a camp. Here in Arkansas we went through the same rise in property prices. They will come to a market value that is representative of what people will pay. In my area it went sky high, but eventually came down as the market leveled out.


Nothing about my view hasn't been formed by a lot of recent research on the topic, including spending time with locals in the area, everybody from farmers to town folks. The conversation turns to, "we always wanted to retire here, but now I'm not sure, what would you do?" WITHOUT EXCEPTION, the answer is, "no it's best to stay away from this mess". So tell me, is my view based on a "a small minority" of bad actors, or maybe a bit more? I have also heard from friends and fellow business folks in my area that have been totally disgusted by what the industry has done to their camps and retreats in the northern tier. Some have sold out, others no longer visit, as the 24 hour noise, dust and truck traffic really have destroyed a beautiful, peaceful place. 

As for your living, or mine, it doesn't matter in this case. We have a clear need for more energy, and fracking is a viable way of doing it. That said, it can be done a lot better than it has been here in PA. and there needs to be a lot of tight control over it. Blowing surfactant into surface springs, sending toxic waste to sewer plants, storing blowback fluid in open pits, and a lot of other garbage needs to be controlled. As I have stated, the feds and the courts have throttled back a bit on the wild west idiocy that the state hoped to encourage, but a lot of damage has been done already. 

The OP is welcome to ignore my posts. Whatever. I can only go with the opinion of those that know what they are talking about, and write about what I have learned while researching a long anticipated move to the area. Don't like what I have to say, fine. But the truth isn't pretty, and fracking has been pretty ugly here in PA.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

One thing I wanted to add, for the OP to think about. In the spring of 2010 we got real close to buying a large property on a recent subdivided farm in southern Tioga county. Absolutely beautiful property, flat, scenic, on township road, all approvals complete, fairly priced etc...... Two years later the entire development was auctioned off as a single lot. In at least three years of exposure (including a ton of advertizing) it appeared that they were unable to sell a single piece of the farm. The point of all this is that there are plenty of realtors, with a ton of available property in the region, but......... You might want to find out if it's really moving. It's about supply and demand. Lots of supply, no demand, and a handful of buyers who really want that dream retreat regardless of the fact that they aren't going to get the OGMs, or know if they can count of safe, drinkable water. Obviously, I'm gonna' pass on that "deal" and it looks like I'm not alone, Be careful.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I am familiar with the fracking and much of the contraversy going on up there, appreciaate your comments,I would even prefer to be a little further South like Mifflin or Juniata County to cut down on travel time...


----------



## Magi (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, Ron--

I agree-- that's a beautiful part of the country.

We have nice acreage in central PA with a small rustic cabin. It's an old farm, over 100 acres, with great hunting and an excellent spring. Would you be interested in leasing if you can't find the right place to buy?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Probably not into leasing........


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

triple divide said:


> The days of cheap land bought out from desperate hillbillies are gone!


It is true. Camps and land are expensive now. The closer you get to government land or a river system the cost will jump. It is crazy what some shacks are going for now all over the rural areas of PA.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone see anything in your travels, might head up and ride around in a couple weeks, look on the mountain roads for a buy.......


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Ron, I just saw a camp for sale by private owner, in Clinton County, PA. I will PM you the details.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Earthshelter, very interested in that area, had a camp within 2 miles of there, untill property got sold, love it up there,please email me your address as I cant figure out how to reply to your pm, thanks so much.........


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Ron, if you click on my screen name, you can PM me. I cannot e-mail you, since I don't have your e-mail addy. I will PM you my e-mail, since it seems as if you can receive them?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a brain freeze and couldnt get a clear message board....Sorry.....I hunted in that area for 25 years, love it, we were camp owners on leased land that got sold about a mile or less N of Eagleton Rd there is a locked gate we were in there with several camps.I have ridden thru most of those Eagleton Woods locations and like most of them,am going to try to bet up there to ride around for a couple days soon.....At the botto of the hill is Gundlachs garage , we were on Thomas Timberland property, saw lots of bear and turkeys up there not a lot of deer....... My name is Ron Mears and my email ,is [email protected] for your help any more mifo would be appreciated.....


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

check out blueskyparealestate.com

Or call them, they do not list all their properties for sale on the website. They offer cheap properties, little down, non traditional lending. I bought 2 properties off them in the past with no problems, 6.5 acres and 12 acres.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I live in PA. Never been anti-gas, just hoped they were careful. Right now, our water is bad and the land behind our house is bubbling with methane. They lost the pressure at the well, 50 days ago now. We can go outside hold a jar over a hole in the ground and light it on fire. Only one of our neighbors has been effected as badly as we have. It's all a gamble. We would like to move but still not to far, we love it here, our family is here, our business is here. Sure is stressful though.

One more thing I wanted to add, some places I know are not as bad as others. I have a lot of friends in a different area of PA with gas wells all around..not all of these problems. The geology is different here I guess.


----------



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

google search real estate in Tidiute PA. Lots of camps for sale. Also Cooks Forest area. great hunting and fishing. Awesome prices. Located in Warren, forest and Clarion Counties.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, just a little too far west for me to drive to camp.....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cameron county... Elk & Cameron County Real Estate
and
Elk & Cameron County Real Estate

Know the area...hunting's good/great. Not sure if they are doing any drilling up there, haven't been there in years (since I was a kid). Industry left there ages ago, so not much there (few stores...fast food was 40 miles away, etc)


----------

